# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  المالية العامة

## سالي جمعة

المالية العامة
المقدمة:
علم المالية العامة تعني دراسة المشاكل المتعلقة بالحاجات العامة وبتخصيص المال اللازم لإشباعها، لذلك فإن تعريف وتحديد نطاق الحاجات العامة من الأهمية بمكان لتحديد نطاق النشاط المالي للدولة في سبيل إشباع هذه الحاجات العامة. 

سبب في اختيار الموضوع : لتعرف بالمشاكل المتعلقة بالحاجات العامة و الأموال 
لأن ارتفاع الأسعار في ومنا كثيرا .

العناصر المؤلفة للمالية العامة : 
1 - النفقات العامة : 
إن الدولة في سبيل مواجهة إشباع الحاجات العامة تقوم بقدر من النفقات العامة سواء كان ذلك لإنتاج سلع وخدمات أو من خلال توزيع دخول تحويلية داخلية أو خارجية لتحقيق أهداف اجتماعية أو اقتصادية كمساعدة الأسر محدودة الدخل بقصد تصحيح ما يقع من اختلال في توزيع الدخل أو من خلال الإعانات التي تقدم بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة للأفراد أو بعض وحدات الاقتصاد الخاص . 
2 - الإيرادات العامة : 
يلزم للقيام بالنفقات العامة تدبير الموارد المالية اللازمة لتغطيتها وتحصل الدولة على هذه الإيرادات أساسا من الدخل القومي في حدود ما تسمح به المالية القومية أو من الخارج عند عدم كفاية هذه الطاقة لمواجهة متطلبات الإنفاق العام ، ولقد تعددت أنواع الإيرادات العامة إلا أن الجانب الأعظم منها يستمد من ثلاثة مصادر أساسية هي على التوالي إيرادات الدولة من أملاكها ومشروعاتها الاقتصادية بالإضافة إلى ما تحصل عليه من رسوم نظير تقديم الخدمات العامة ثم تأتي بعد ذلك الإيرادات السيادية وفي مقدمتها الضرائب أما المصدر الثالث فهو الائتمان ويمثل القروض المحلية والخارجية . 
3 - الميزانية العامة :
وهي تنظيم مالي يقابل بين النوعين السابقين ويحدد العلاقة بينهما ويوجههما معا لتحقيق السياسة المالية ، وبمعنى آخر فهي بمثابة البيان المالي للاقتصاد العام وعلاقته بالاقتصاد القومي ويعتبر خطة مالية تظهر بوثيقة الميزانية التي هي تقدير تفصيلي للإيرادات والنفقات لفترة مقبلة هي سنة في المعتاد تم الترخيص بها من السلطة التشريعية . 

التعريف بالنفقة العامة :1 - تعريف النفقة العامة : 
هي عبارة عن مبلغ من النقود تستخدمه الدولة أو أي شخص من أشخاص القانون العام في سبيل تحقيق المنافع العامة .
ومن هذا التعريف نستخلص عناصر النفقة العامة الثلاث التالية :
أ - الصفة النقدية للنفقة العامة :
لكي نكون بصدد نفقة عامة لا بد للدولة من استخدام مبلغ من النقود ثمنا للحصول على ما تحتاجه من سلع وخدمات لازمة لتسيير مرافقها أو ثمنا لرؤوس الأموال الإنتاجية للقيام بمشروعاتها الاستثمارية التي تتولاها بنفسها ولذلك لا يعتبر من قبيل النفقة العامة ما تمنحه الدولة 

من مساكن مجانية أو إعفاء البعض من الضرائب أو تشغيل الأفراد بدون أجر ( السخرة ) أو منح الألقاب الشرفية والأوسمة .
كما أن استخدام النقود في الإنفاق يسهل ما يقتضيه النظام المالي الحديث من الرقابة في صورها المتعددة كما أن استخدام الإنفاق العيني قد يدفع الدولة إلى محاباة بعض الأفراد دون غيرهم مما يعتبر إخلالا لمبدأ المساواة بين الأفراد .

ب - صدور النفقة عن هيئة عامة : 
تعتبر نفقات الدولة وهي تباشر نشاطها العام نفقة عامة تلك التي تصدر من الوزارات والإدارات الحكومية وكذلك الهيئات والإدارات العامة والمؤسسات الداخلة في الاقتصاد العام والمتمتعة بالشخصية المعنوية وذلك أخذا بالمعيار القانوني الذي يحدد النفقة العامة على أساس الطبيعة القانونية للشخص الذي يقوم بالإنفاق .
وبناء عليه فإن الشخص الطبيعي والأشخاص الطبيعية والاعتباريــــــــــــــــة
لا تدخل المبالغ التي ينفقونها ضمن النفقات العامة حتى ولو كانت تحقق منفعة عامة - كالتبرع لإنشاء المدارس أو المستشفيات .

جـ - تحقيق الإنفاق للمنفعة القصوى للمجتمع :
تستهدف النفقة العامة أساسا إشباع الحاجات العامة وتحقيق النفع العام ولا يعتبر خروجا عن هذه القاعدة ما تقوم به الدولة في بعض الأحيان من توجيه بعض النفقات العامة - التحويلية - إلى بعض القطاعات 

الاقتصادية لدعمها أو لرفع مستوى المعيشة لبعض الطبقات في المجتمع من أصحاب الدخول المحدودة - إذ أن هذه النفقة في النهاية سوف تحقق منفعة عامة منها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية .

الإيرادات العامة :
1 - إيرادات الدولة من أملاكها العامة :

وهي التي تملكها الدولة أو الأشخاص العامة مثل الحدائق - الغابات - الأنهار - الكباري ، وعــــــــــــادة لا تحصل الدولة على مقابل الانتفاع بها إلا أنه في بعض الدول تفرض الرسوم على زيارة الحدائق العامة والمتاحف العامة وغيرها ويكون الهدف من ذلك الرغبة في تنظيم استعمال الأفراد لها ، والإيرادات المحصلة من هذه الأملاك لا تغل في الغالب إيرادا كبيرا يعول عليه في الاقتصاد القومي .

2 - إيرادات الدولة من أملاكها الخاصة :
عقارية - استخراجه - صناعية وتجارية .

أ - إيرادات الدولة من أملاكها العقارية :
ويدخل في نطاقها النشاط الزراعي المتعلق باستغلال الأراضي الزراعية وتكون إيراداته من ثمن بيع المحاصيل الزراعية ومن الإيجار الذي يدفعه المستأجرون للأراضي الزراعية .


إلى جانب إيجارات المساكن التي تنشئها الدولة لمعالجة أزمة المساكن وفي الغالب لا تهدف الدولة إلى الحصول على إيرادات للخزانة العامة بقدر توفير هذه الخدمة لأصحاب الدخول المحدودة .

ب - الأنشطة والصناعات الاستخراجيه :
وهو ما يتصل بالثروات الطبيعية التي يمكن استخراجها من المناجم أو المحاجر الموجودة في الدولة أو الاستخراج البترولية وهنا تختلف الدول حول أسلوب استغلال هذه الثروات بين تملك كامل أو تركه للأفراد أو مشاركة معهم حفاظا على الثروات الطبيعية والقدرة على توجيه الإيرادات المحصلة منها إلى أوجه الإنفاق التي تخدم خطط التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية بها .

جـ - الأنشطة الصناعية :
وهي تشمل المشروعات الصناعية التي تتولى الدولة أمر إدارتها وتشغيلهـــــــــــــا ولا ثمة فارق بين المشروعات الصناعية التي تنتج السلع والمواد التي تحتاجها الدولة في تقديم خدماتها وبين المشروعات الصناعية التي تهدف إلى الربح لتحقق غرض اقتصادي أو اجتماعي معين .

د - النشاط المالي :
ويتمثل فيما تحققه الدولة من إيرادات من المحافظ الاستثمارية سواء منها الأوراق المالية كالأسهم والسندات المملوكة لها وغيرها من المحافظ إلى جانــــــــــــــــــــــب 



ما تلجأ إليه الدولة من إنشاء مؤسسات الاقتراض ( الاقتصادية – الاجتماعية – العقارية – الحرفية – بالإضافة إلى فوائد القروض التي تمنحها الدولة للهيئات العامة المحلية والمؤسسات والمشروعات العامة . 

3 - إيرادات الدولة من الرسوم :
أ - تعريف الرسم :

هو عبارة عن مبلغ من النقود يدفعه الفرد جبرا إلى الدولة مقابل نفع خاص يحصل عليه من قبل إحدى الهيئات العامة ويقترن هذا النفع الخاص بالنفع العام الذي يعود على المجتمع كله من تنظيم العلاقة بين الهيئات العامة والأفراد فيما يتعلق بأداء النشاط أو الخدمات العامة .

ب - خصائص الرسم :
يتبين من التعريف السابق إن الرسم يتميز بالخصائص التالية :
- الصفقة النقدية .
- الإلزام أو الجبر .
- المنفعة الخاصة التي تعود على دافعه .
- تحقيق منفعة عامة إلى جانب المنفعة الخاصة .




جـ - أساس فرض الرسم :
حيث أنه يتصف بالإجبار أو الإلزام فقد نصت معظم الدساتير على أن يكون فرض الرسوم على الأفراد بعد موافقة السلطة التشريعية وبموجب قوانين ، وإذا كانت السلطة التنفيذية هي القادرة على تقدير هذا الرسم فلا يحق لها بفرضه أو زيادته إلا بعد الحصول على إذن بذلك من السلطة التشريعية ثم تصدر بعد ذلك القرارات أو اللوائح الإدارية المنظمة له ، وعادة ما وتنص القوانين على إعفاء بعض فئات المجتمع من أدائها .

د - الرسوم في المالية الحديثة :
تفتقد الرسوم كمورد للإيرادات العامة المرونة والغزارة اللازمتين لإقامة نظام مالي يكفل زيادة الحصيلة بمعدل سريع إذا ما واجهت الدولة أزمة مالية تقتضي زيادة سريعة في مواردها .
كما أنه يخشى في حالة زيادة الرسوم أن ينصرف الأفراد عن الحصول على الخدمة مما يؤدي إلى عدم زيادة الحصيلة العامة للرسوم .
كما لا تسمح طبيعية التنظيم الفني للرسوم من مراعاة الظروف الخاصة للأفراد من حيث القدرة على الدفع .

_المصادر والمراجع : www.arab-api.org/publ_a2_3.htm

www.mof.gov.jo/underconst.asp_

----------

